# Carna 4



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Kim has been researching this food and is just starting to carry it in her store. I am trying it on the pups now. There base is still Primal in morning and raw at night but this looks like it will be good for long days away or even traveling.

Carna4 | Hand Crafted Pet Food. Synthetic Free, All Natural Dog Food

Supposedly it is only cooked 4 minutes. The kids like it and it is not as hard as kibble. I do not hear the crunch like regular kibble when they eat it. 

What do y'all think?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It still has quite a high carb content, I'm not a fan of carbs in dog foods at all.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> It still has quite a high carb content, I'm not a fan of carbs in dog foods at all.


Yeah I was looking at that too but I like that it is cooked only 4 minutes. Which is better slightly higher carbs and less cooking or more meat and more cooking?

Here is a company I am hoping comes out with a dehydrated food. I use the cat cans for my cats and they are 96% meat! 

http://wildcalling.com/


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

The reason I am looking is end of July I am going away for a weekend and my parents are going with me so my pups will have a sitter. I don't think a sitter would do well feeding raw etc and I can't leave Primal down as BG eats it all until it is gone.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Well it certainly isn't going to do them any harm for the occasional weekend. (Unless you have a dog that has yeast issues, in which case I wouldn't feed any carbs, at all, ever lol)
It does look a lot less processed than regular kibble, but the proof of the pudding is in the eating. If they like it and are doing well on it then it is a good choice.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

yeah that is why I am testing them with it to see how it goes. Their main diet will stay Primal and raw but for a kibble it doesn't look too bad.


----------

